# FDA Approves New Cancer Drug for Dogs



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That would be amazing if this was the cure that we needed for our furry friends. And hopefully it will lead to a cure for humans.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

That's a great breakthrough. The vet quoted, Dr. Kim Cronin, is the oncologist who treated my Chip when he had mast cell cancer. She is excellent!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Mast Cell is what took Nikita from me at 8 years. Her deal was horrible. It was a small tumor on her upper lip/gum. It was successfully removed. The said if she makes it 6 months she would probably be fine.

6 months and 3 days later, with no warning, she broke out with an egg-sized and shapped mast-cell tumor on her tummy. We removed it, but it was a much worse operation. A few weeks later one somewhere mastetized and that was it for my little Nikki.

Not sure what Rusty and Comet had. They both had it in the Chest and they were far too far along before they gave any symptoms. Rusty gave ZERO warning. He was ok in the morning, and down hard that evening. Comet went a week with no eating before it was found during a chest x-ray. There was nothing I could do for either of them, so we didn't go through identifying the exact type of cancer.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

keep your fingers crossed.

I'm so glad pet care is not something the governemnt is looking into taking over.


----------

